# A few pic's of a Canny weekend



## kiska95 (Aug 5, 2015)

Here we go













001.JPG



__ kiska95
__ Aug 5, 2015






Mr Smokewood checking his stuffed peppers and Mr Monkey showing Steve what to do with a Pink Pig













005.JPG



__ kiska95
__ Aug 5, 2015






Getting Ready













003.JPG



__ kiska95
__ Aug 5, 2015






Ewan (middle) his missus and mate in normal repose













002.JPG



__ kiska95
__ Aug 5, 2015






Rock and Roll Wade and the Brummie Beer boy













006.JPG



__ kiska95
__ Aug 5, 2015






Wade On Deck













008.JPG



__ kiska95
__ Aug 5, 2015






Mr Monkey Pulling his pork













009.JPG



__ kiska95
__ Aug 5, 2015






Kiska95's Beefy Ribs WoW!!!













011.JPG



__ kiska95
__ Aug 5, 2015






Had to show that one!













012.JPG



__ kiska95
__ Aug 5, 2015






The Brummies (Resurected) Fattie













014.JPG



__ kiska95
__ Aug 5, 2015






The negative Ones ribs, couldnt lift them as they were falling off the bone literally













016.JPG



__ kiska95
__ Aug 5, 2015






Cheeky Monkey Brisket (72 hrs Sous Vide) then smoked Brilliant













018.JPG



__ kiska95
__ Aug 5, 2015






Steve Johnson's Pork Loin Superb!!!

Thanks to Paul for Carving all day!!!!!


----------



## bobbobbbq (Aug 5, 2015)

some great pics buddy. I'm really hoping I can make it next year.


----------



## wade (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks for getting the weekend photo thread started Brian. Brings back good memories.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 5, 2015)

Nice to see you've mastered posting photos :devil:


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 5, 2015)

I had a good but drunk teacher! LOL!


----------



## resurrected (Aug 5, 2015)

:points1:


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks Kiska, for the Photos.












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 7, 2015





Steve, Brian, Paul & Danny












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 7, 2015





Brian, Wade & Mr Smoke, with Steve praying to the Smoke Gods in the background!












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 7, 2015





Where's that Brian At!!!












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 7, 2015





Some Fellows Beef Ribs












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 7, 2015





Flying the flag for the UK Group












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 7, 2015





Getting ready to serve the food.


----------



## jockaneezer (Aug 7, 2015)

Great pics but isn't the Union flag upside down ? (I'm in pedantic arsehole mode today)


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi Greame, hope you are OK and fitting fit. I had about 1 hour to print the lettering and get the flag done, tried to remember my scouting days, broad white band to top, small White band to top!!!! saw picture on net and went with that!

Greame, you better not over do it for next year, it was a great weekend, and we had lots of campers coming over and eating with us.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 7, 2015)

Looks like you folks had a great time!! Never really thought much about traveling across the puddle, but if there's a party to be had, maybe next year...

This photo basically says it all:












image.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Aug 7, 2015


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 7, 2015)

Mdboatbum said:


> Looks like you folks had a great time!! Never really thought much about traveling across the puddle, but if there's a party to be had, maybe next year...
> 
> This photo basically says it all:
> 
> ...



Thanks for your support, it's really appreciated, trying to convert the UK Public.


----------



## okie362 (Aug 7, 2015)

Looks like a good time was had by all.  Would like to have dropped in on you but I was flying out that Saturday.


----------



## wade (Aug 7, 2015)

jockaneezer said:


> Great pics but isn't the Union flag upside down ? (I'm in pedantic arsehole mode today)


No Graeme. You always fly it that way up when you are in distress


----------



## jockaneezer (Aug 8, 2015)

Already looking forward to next year's event ! Was kicking myself for going to the Blues festival the week before the cookoff which kind of knackered me, but truth be told I'm still worn out this week. Next year will be two weeks bed rest on the run up and I'll get Val to soothe my fevered brow. 
Off to a barbie this afternoon at a friends, he always borrows his dad's gas bbq, went for it on Tuesday to find it's been given away. Plan B is he's borrowing my charcoal weber. I think he'll make a good fist of it as he's keen on cooking and went on a smokers course last year at the Wild Boar Inn near Windermere. I did some ribs on Thursday 3+2 and they'll get the 1 on the grill this arty.


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 8, 2015)

Don't me and my ribs look darn good!!!!


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 8, 2015)

Good job we are having it outdoors again next year, don't know if we could find a venue with big enough doors! [emoji]128116[/emoji][emoji]128519[/emoji]


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 8, 2015)

The O2 might work!


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 8, 2015)

Yeah that would work !!!!!













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 8, 2015


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 8, 2015)

Good one! nice


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 8, 2015)

Hope you and Loshy are having a good day, Just getting ready to go out and do a Hog Roast.


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 8, 2015)

I just love the craic on here!

I'm at work as always and Loshy is getting her hair done but we are fine.

Good luck with the hog roast, I would love to visit and watch the process some time


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 8, 2015)

Always good craic, but some can take it and some can't


----------



## resurrected (Aug 8, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Always good craic, but some can take it and some can't



I just can't give it [emoji]128521[/emoji][emoji]128521[/emoji] as I get in trouble!


----------



## resurrected (Aug 8, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> Don't me and my ribs look darn good!!!!



Good job you're that side of the Q or it'd be belly we're looking at.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi You've resurrected! Good to see you back posting [emoji]128515[/emoji][emoji]128515[/emoji]


----------



## resurrected (Aug 8, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi You've resurrected! Good to see you back posting [emoji]128515[/emoji][emoji]128515[/emoji]



It took me several days to clear my inbox of all the reprimands I received. Plenty of room for more now though :devil: :devil: :biggrin:


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hey welcome back you Beer Boozer from Brum
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I wouldn't have wanted to turn fast for the picture or me tackle may have swung into the flames


----------



## smokewood (Aug 8, 2015)

jockaneezer said:


> Great pics but isn't the Union flag upside down ? (I'm in pedantic arsehole mode today)


Yep you are right it is upside down, The broad white stripe should be in the left hand corner facing you, and should be nearest to the flagpole (if you have one) but no one notice as everyone was having such a fantastic day.  

I have never seen so much BBQ food in one place,   They should have invited the BBQ Champ judges down to witness a real BBQ feast. in full swing as it was truly inspiring.

Thanks everyone who contributed you made it what it was, to the people who didn't make it unlucky you missed one hell of a BBQ extravaganza The only problem was that it went to quickly.

Til next year.


----------

